# Burley?



## threesportsinone (Mar 27, 2007)

So, it seems as though when they stopped production of road bikes in 2005 all the information on their bikes suddenly disappeared. I'm looking for geometry for the Fox Hallow and the Wolf Creek. It's not that big of a deal as I will test ride it to see how it feels, it would just be nice to have a bit of information before I have to make the decision to buy it or not. So does anyone have an old catalogue or know of a site that I haven't been able to find that would have some info? 

Thanks in advance.


----------

